# Short term cows



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

Can one out ahead by buying short term cows and then selling them next summer as a cow calf pair? and then buying back bred cows again the following fall. That would eliminate the need for a bull. What say you.


----------



## Lostin55 (Sep 21, 2013)

If cattle prices go up, yes. If they go down, no. If you borrow money to purchase, well that is another topic.


----------



## Waterway64 (Dec 2, 2011)

Can work good and can be a fairly short term investment. They may take more care if they don't have decent mouths or are simply to old.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I have a friend doing something like what you describe only he sells them as long breds.

He buys young wet bag cows (no heifers) that have been pulled down by the calf. He works them, puts them on good pasture and hay and puts a bull in the pasture. (I know you mentioned not needing a bull)

It takes a little while until the cows have enough condition to breed back.

His profit comes from being able to buy thin cows, not replacement cows, dirt cheap.

There may be more profit in calving them out but that means being around during calving time.


----------



## Lostin55 (Sep 21, 2013)

I have seen exactly this tried in the last couple of years. The guy lost his ass. Prices went down for pairs to less than what he bought the cows for, the money was borrowed, the interest kept growing, the grass and hay were already fed and couldn't be sold, and manure doesn't sell for much. It is not something that I would try. That isn't to say that it cannot be done, but sometimes a quick dollar isn't cheap.
You also said something about next summer, as in after May or June. That would mean that the cows are going to need to be bred when they are sold. Most folks turn the bulls out between late April and the middle of June, in this area.


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

It was just a thought. We were at the cow sale last friday and short term cows were selling for around 600 to 700. Really for not that much more one could buy some younger cows. I no longer sure it would be worth the risk, besides those cow might die before they cave out. who knows. Maybe the old say applies here. Cheap boot ain't good, and good boot ain't cheap.


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

I have done it on a small scale. Not with my whole herd. But if iam at the auction and a bargain passses buy I sometimes bid. Dont make a living doing this but do make extra spending cash.


----------



## Waterway64 (Dec 2, 2011)

I think it is worth your consideration. I don't expect sharp drops in the cattle market like we've seen the last couple years. Your talking prices near slaughter price which is near seasonal low right now so if you can put a few pounds on the cow and get a live calf you should make a few bucks.


----------



## Supa Dexta (May 28, 2014)

Lose a calf or 2 and it becomes a losing proposition pretty quick.


----------



## Swv.farmer (Jan 2, 2016)

Just buy bull calves take them home put the knife to them vacinat and feed for 45 days you want get rich but you can make a few pennies.


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

I pretty much have got this idea out of my noodle. Thanks guys.


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

Supa Dexta said:


> Lose a calf or 2 and it becomes a losing sproposition pretty quick.


Not if your buying thin bred cows for slaughter price. Bring them home put them on good feed and the cows will start to gain weight. So if the calf dies you sell the cow for as much or maybe more with the higher prices in the spring.

Usually if the calf dies I can at least break even on the cow. But the bad part with doing this is the cow usually is the one that dies. Than its a whole different ball game.


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

Might want to read up on this before you go buying open thin cows. Not saying don't do it but be aware of what it is and what is going on cause it seems to get over looked on here. 
http://www.merckvetmanual.com/mvm/reproductive_system/trichomoniasis/overview_of_trichomoniasis_in_cattle.html


----------

